# Pale manzurii



## eteson (Jan 23, 2015)

First bloom seedling, single growth.
So far the palest "manzurii" of my collection ( I do have very few plants but we are starting to breed with he best ones).
The shape will improve for sure so i am very happy with this plant!


----------



## muladhara (Jan 23, 2015)

This is my first or maybe second posting on this site though ive read through alot of post and have a wealth of questions, etc. over 200 orchids in bedroom including compot seedlings prob over 300. Anyways Ive looked for reliable info on Phrag. manzurrii culture, and have had little success, I will be repotting what is left of 2 I have grown from a flask I got that was infected with fungi, so not in greatest shape but had 10 or so little ones and then 3 lost 3rd one month or so ago 2nd one in seedling pot with sphagnum unsure whether it is going to grow or just stunt hoping for best and then the other one which I greatly do need to repot as the mix is the seedling bark we used at Orchid Nursery Waunakee WI with and in 4 in. container half emptied since one plant left in it and mix decomposed greatly but want to repot in optimum mix. It has 3 growths which I feel is a good sign since if repotting goes well and i get it done soon regardless how the root system ends up looking likely will produce new roots shortly. I know the schlimii is similar to the manzurii and andretteae but differ in size. So I guess and I apologize my message garbled but any cultural advice you can give since you are growing them currently beyond outside basic phrag culture. its only one i have besides that other potential one might survive so def. want it to grow up as i do all my orchids but this one esp. imp. had since 3/30 i think in compot along with my Paphiopedilum adductum, and Paphiopedilum stonei 'Fernwood' and prob 5/6 or something like that got Phragmipedium Bellahouge Point although i know i spelled that incorrectly in compots, and delenatii alba and few paph callsom seedlings as well, but i guess key with this would be manzurii and if you could give me a general leaf span,width of blooming size growth, and if you have ideal of average growth rate in your experience etc. outside that the adductum, and stonei I will be repotting shortly as well the adductum im especially attached to advice on growing them as seedlings and what to expect, if i can figure out how to use phone and put pics on here can post what they currently look like. Also got 2 del. in bloom del. alba in bud, and proudly malipoense full bloom after steady growth of bud etc. since oct. and my two del. vinicolor var or dunkel i know their considered same now from what I've seen should be in bud very soon. I'm sorry pact alot of random stuff can add into other post that arent relevant to this topic but congrats on manzurii blooming and any advice greatly apprecciate mine from chuck ackers breeding so maybe some day to keep genetic diversity cross them. Thanks.


----------



## muladhara (Jan 23, 2015)

see if this works not most recent pic before seperated the two smaller ones out leading to death of one but main one has 2 new growths roughly size of the other 2 and leaf span is maybe 6.5 cm. at widest point newer leaves steadily thicker etc. 8 leaves on main growth imagine usually more 6-8 at most when fully developed?


----------



## NYEric (Jan 23, 2015)

The link you posted is not there. Looks like you got the basics, just make sure to link the photos and copy the IMG for forums here.


----------



## John M (Jan 23, 2015)

That's really cute, Eliseo! I'd love to have that in my collection.


----------



## eteson (Jan 23, 2015)

Hi muladhara
It is not an easy species and it is not a fast grower, but it can be blooming in about 3 or 4 years from flask under normal conditions.
I do not have a vast experience with them because I have only 4 or 5 adult plants and few seedlings (i made only a couple of flasks) but I had the great chance of visit the natural environment where it grows and made some interesting observations...
*It grows at about 1800m which means that the temperature range is between 25 and 12°C the temperatures do not change too much arround the year but it does between day and night.
*It can gro fom full sun to full shade... if the plant is under full sun it grows much compact and branches frequently... if grows under full shade it do not branch and the leaves are much bigger.
*It can tolerate pretty dry soil conditions for more than 30 days!! and Idid not found plants growing with the roots inmersed in water ans is frequent with some schlimii.
*And maybe the most important observation (the one that most surprised me) is that it grows over a carbonatic sandstone which means that the pH of the soil and water is not as acid as in other phrags... a mix includding carbonate screening or dolomite powder would improve your culture conditions for this species.

My clones flower being really small plants. this one is a single growth plant with 3 leaves and about 20 cm from leaf tip to leaf tip. I do have other mature plants bigger, but of about the size of a regular schlimii.


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 23, 2015)

Nice flower. Do you know which suppliers in US have true manzurii?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eteson (Jan 23, 2015)

cnycharles said:


> Nice flower. Do you know which suppliers in US have true manzurii?
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Not sure... it is very hard to say if it is a true manzurii from a single picture of a single flower... but it think that Chuck could have something close enough to the true thing.

If someone is interested in the albiflorum form (the one without red spots in the staminode) I can get about 10 certified plants BS, some of them already bloomed out (all of them fully legal, from flask and with proper paperkork)


----------



## MorandiWine (Jan 24, 2015)

^ I am interested


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 24, 2015)

That is such a sweet flower!


----------



## eteson (Jan 26, 2015)

Update:


----------



## tomkalina (Jan 26, 2015)

Amazing flower, and hopefully the best pathway to white breeding we've seen in a long time.


----------



## eteson (Jan 26, 2015)

Thanks Tom. Much more white to come... David has got almost pure white manzurii. I think that the cross x anguloi is going to be very good...


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 27, 2015)

eteson said:


> Thanks Tom. Much more white to come... David has got almost pure white manzurii. I think that the cross x anguloi is going to be very good...


I want one.


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 27, 2015)

I think i'd rather have one that had all the color possible. So much effort to try and make colored plants white  I like color


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 28, 2015)

cnycharles said:


> I think i'd rather have one that had all the color possible. So much effort to try and make colored plants white  I like color



I like both.


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Jan 31, 2015)

Just gorgeous! Can't wait to see progeny!


----------



## eteson (Feb 2, 2015)

Another one sib. from the same cross... I think that it is even paler than the first one... in any case the shape seems to me much better.
I specially love the way the petals reflex back without twisting..


----------



## phrag guy (Feb 2, 2015)

I like that one,it will be interesring when the crosses start to flower


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 2, 2015)

That fuzziness seems to be unique to manzurii. I don't remember seeing it in other members of that group.


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Feb 7, 2015)

Gorgeous! Nice close up!


----------

